# 3 beeping sounds mac osx boot up



## macmacmac123 (Dec 19, 2009)

I Hear 3 beeping sounds when i start my mac OS X. It just shows a blank light blue screen. 

I have not updated it in a long time. 

What could the problem be?


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 19, 2009)

Beeps at boot will often mean that there is a problem with the installed memory.
Try reseating the installed memory chips - just remove, then reinstall whatever memory that is installed.
If you need some help with that - come back with information describing the Mac model that you have. - PowerBook/iBook/MacBook , or iMac (which one), or PowerMac G4, etc.


----------



## macmacmac123 (Dec 19, 2009)

Its an imac


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 19, 2009)

macmacmac123 said:


> Its an imac



There have been many revisions of the iMac starting with the various G3 models, the iMac G4, the iMac G5 models, and all of the Intel iMacs thereafter.  You'll have to be a bit more specific than that.


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 19, 2009)

Here's examples of an iMac with a 20-inch screen
iMac G4 (White flat panel on a flexible chrome neck attached to a domed base) Probably the most challenging if you have to reseat all the memory)
iMac G5 (white flat panel on an angled aluminum foot) older models do not have a built-in camera. Memory is accessible by removing the back cover.
Then later iMac G5 resemble the newer Intel iMac, which all have a built-in camera. These have memory access through a small access panel on the bottom.
Then, newer intel iMacs are aluminum with black trim, but still have access to memory through a small panel in the bottom.

Which do you have?


----------

